# Can't access this folder. Path is too long.



## jackalex (May 9, 2001)

When I boot my computer (windows 95), I get this message for the Desktop: "can't access this folder. path is too long". I have no icons or taskbar, but Taskman appears when I click on the bottom corners and I am able to logon to AOL by typing it in on "run application." Taskman will not allow me to browse, however, and "illegal operation" errors appear whenever I try to do so. Internet explorer will not run and I can not open any files on AOL or I get the same error message. Yesterday I was uploading pictures from a digital camera and the problem occurred after I shut down the computer afterward. I think I may have uploaded too many pictures but I don't know how to delete them. Could someone please help me straighten this out? Can this be fixed through MS-Dos? I admit I'm a novice and MS-Dos commands are boggling my mind, but I'm ready to try.

[Edited by jackalex on 05-10-2001 at 10:05 AM]


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

Ok this may sound like a really dumb question but are you sure you have Win95 and not NT? I ask because I really could not find much info on that error other than for NT. This is about it:

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q157/0/69.ASP

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q247/8/77.ASP?LNG=CAN&SA=&FR=0

Can you get to safe mode and does your desktop show properly there? Keep pressing the F8 key at startup and choose the option for safe mode on the menu.

What do the illegal operation errors say?

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## jackalex (May 9, 2001)

I am running Windows 95. The desktop is still inaccessible in Safe mode. The error message refers to "invalid page fault 0157:fe05516 shell32.DLL". Could I rename a file or shorten it in autoexec.bat to solve the problem through an MS-Dos command? How do I do this? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

